# 52214 or 52224?



## nomie7 (Jun 17, 2014)

The following is an excerpt from a cystocopy note. Could someone please suggest the proper CPT code?

"Bladder 
Trabeculation: not present
Mucosal lesions: No Glomerulations. Erythematous and a raised lesion present at the anterior bladder neck only visualized on retroflexion. Could not visualize at the anterior bladder neck without retroflexion. Area of biopsied and fulgurated in its entirety"


----------



## hnybee101 (Jul 9, 2014)

I would say in order to code the 52224 the physician would need to give you a size of the lesion or check the path report for size of lesion.


----------



## nateich (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree with Melissa; but size not necessary with that particular code.


----------

